# Average Advances Paid by Publisher



## Kyle R

Quoted from Brenda Hiatt's website. Last updated: July, 2013. :encouragement:

What do the various romance (and YA) publishers pay? Here’s the best info I've gleaned from a dozen years of surveying authors who were generous enough to volunteer their figures. Royalty percentages are based on cover price unless otherwise noted and are for U.S. retail sales. Earnout figures include all earnings for a book, including the advance, royalties, and any subsidiary sales. Publishers are only included if I had at least three responses for that publisher. Similarly, n/a means that specific information wasn’t available. Ranges for advances and earnouts are provided to control for the skewing that one or two outliers might cause, as are median figures. Only titles released in the year 2000 or later are included. I make no claim to statistical significance–I simply present what I’ve received, operating on the assumption that some information is far better than none at all.

………………………………………………………………………………………..# of titles included
*
Avon/HarperCollins*……………………………………………………………………………61
Average advance (first book): $17,400  Median: $8000
Average advance (subsequent books): $28,300  Median: $12,500
Advance range: $5000 – $180,000
Standard print royalty: 8%  Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out: $18,000  Median: $13,500  Range: $9,000 – $35,000
*
Baker/Revell*……………………………………………………………………………………….12
Average advance: $8800  Median: $9250
Advance range: $6700 – $10,000
Standard print royalty: 8-17% (net) Electronic: 25-50% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Ballantine*………………………………………………………………………………………….21
Average advance (first book): $40,000  Median: $40,000
Average advance (subsequent books): $172,000  Median: $175,000
Advance range: $40,000 – $275,000
Standard print royalty: 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Bantam/Dell*……………………………………………………………………………………….15
Average advance: $17,000  Median: $20,000
Advance range: $7500 – $25,000
Standard print royalty: 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Barbour & Co.* (Novellas) …………………………………………………………………12
Average advance: $1000  Median: $1000
Standard print royalty: 2.5%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Barbour & Co.* (Trade Fiction) ……………………………………………………………4
Average advance: $8750  Median: $8750
Standard print royalty: 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Belle/Bell Bridge Books*……………………………………………………………………..7
Average advance: $330  Median: $250
Standard print royalty: 8% Electronic: 40% (net)
Average earn-out: $13,000  Median: $10,600
*
Berkley/Jove*………………………………………………………………………………………78
Average advance (first book): $8100  Median: $7000
Average advance (subsequent books): $12,200  Median: $8000
Advance range: $4000 – $40,000
Standard print royalty: 6% – 8% Electronic: 15% (cover) – 25% (net)
Average earn-out: $15,700  Median: $10,000  Range: $5000 – $50,000
*
Berkley* (novellas) ………………………………………………………………………………4
Average advance: $6900  Median: $6300
Standard print royalty: 2-3.75%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Breathless Press* …………………………………………………………………………………8
Average advance: none
Standard electronic royalty: 40%
Average earn-out: $200  Median: $150
*
Cerridwen/Blush (EC)*……………………………………………………………………………9
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 7.5% Electronic 37.5% onsite 37.5% (net) elsewhere
Average earn-out: $400  Median: $100
*
Dutton/Signet/NAL*……………………………………………………………………………..35
Average advance (first book): $9400  Median: $10,000
Average advance (subsequent books): $21,000  Median: $12,500
Advance range: $6000 – $85,000
Standard print royalty: 7.5 – 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Ellora’s Cave*……………………………………………………………………………………..138
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 7.5% Electronic 40% onsite 40% (net) elsewhere
Average earn-out: $3100  Median: $2300  Range: $250 – $14,000
*
Ellora’s Cave* (anthologies/novellas) ………………………………………………….38
Average advance: none
Standard electronic royalty: varies by number of authors
Average earn-out: $2250  Median: $2100  Range: $430 – $7100
*
Entangled*………………………………………………………………………………………….11
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 9% Electronic 40% onsite 40% (net) elsewhere
Average earn-out: $89,000  Median: $32,600  Range: $500 – $500,000
*
Five Star/Thorndike* (hardcover) ………………………………………………………….8
Average advance: $1150  Median: $1000
Advance range: $750 – $2000
Standard print royalty: 10%
Average earn-out: $1850  Median: $850  Range: $750 – $4000
*
Grand Central Publishing* (Warner/Hachette) ……………………………………….61
Average advance (first book): $7000  Median: $6000
Average advance (subsequent books): $16,500  Median: $10,000
Advance range: $5000 – $75,000
Standard print royalty: 8%
Average earn-out: $38,500  Median: $31,500  Range: $8300 – $100,000
*
Harlequin American*…………………………………………………………………………..23
Average advance (first book): $4400  Median: $4500
Average advance (subsequent books): $5000  Median: $5000
Advance range: $4000 – $8500
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $7100  Median: $7600 Range: $4500 – $10,100
*
Harlequin Blaze*………………………………………………………………………………..31
Average advance (first book): $4350  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $5500  Median: $5300
Advance range: $4000 – $10,500
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $12,500  Median: $12,300  Range: $10,500 – $15,000
*
Harlequin Desire* ……………………………………………………………………………..42
Average advance (first book): $4400  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $5600  Median: $5000
Advance range: $4000 – $8,000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic 6%
Average earn-out: $17,200  Median: $17,000  Range: $11,000 – $26,000
*
Harlequin Historical* …………………………………………………………………………33
Average advance (first book): $3400  Median: $2500
Average advance (subsequent books): $5400  Median: $5500
Advance range: $2500 – $8,000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $9100  Median: $8650  Range: $6700 – $13,000
*
Harlequin Intrigue*……………………………………………………………………………..23
Average advance (first book): $3900  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $4700  Median: $4500
Advance range: $3500 – $7000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $12,000  Median: $12,000  Range: $8,000 – $17,500
*
Harlequin Mills & Boon* (Incl. Medical) ……………………………………………….24
Average advance (first book): $3600  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $3900  Median: $4000
Advance range: $2000 – $5000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6% (20%net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Harlequin Nocturne*……………………………………………………………………………..10
Average advance: $6300  Median: $62500
Advance range: $6000 – $8000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic 20% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Harlequin Nocturne* (Bites)…………………………………………………………………..5
Average advance: $1000  Median: $1000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic 20%
Average earn-out: $1000  Median: $1000
*
Harlequin Romance*……………………………………………………………………………..16
Average advance (first book): $2400  Median: $2400
Average advance (subsequent books): $3200  Median: $2400
Advance range: $2400 – $7000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out:  $10,100  Median: $10,000  Range: $7400 – $12,800
*
Harlequin Romantic Suspense* ……………………………………………………………..13
Average advance (first book): n/a
Average advance (subsequent books): $5600  Median: $5500
Advance range: $4000 – $7500
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic 6%
Average earn-out: $11,000  Median: $11,000 Range: $9500 – $13,500
*
Harlequin Special Edition* ……………………………………………………………………29
Average advance (first book): $4100  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $7300  Median: $8000
Advance range: $4000 – $13,000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic 6%
Average earn-out: $17,500  Median: $17,000  Range: $12,000 – $23,000
*
Harlequin Superromance*……………………………………………………………………..73
Average advance (first book): $5000  Median: $5000
Average advance (subsequent books): $5500  Median: $5500
Advance range: $4000 – $7000
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $15,000  Median: $15,000  Range: $8,000 – $28,000
*
HQN*…………………………………………………………………………………………………14
Average advance: $18,000  Median: $19,000
Advance range: $8500 – $55,000
Standard print royalty: 8%  Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Harper Teen*………………………………………………………………………………………..8
Average advance: $51,000  Median: $40,000
Advance range: $20,000 – $80,000
Standard print royalty: 6% trade 10% hc Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Kensington/Zebra*………………………………………………………………………………..149
Average advance (first book): $3500  Median: $3000
Average advance (subsequent books): $7100  Median: $3700
Advance range: $1750 – $60,000
Standard print royalty: 6 – 8%  Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out: $6200  Median: $3800  Range: $2500 – $17,800
*
Kensington* (novellas) ……………………………………………………………………………29
Average advance:  $2750  Median: $1500
Advance range: $750 – $9000
Standard print royalty: 2 – 3.75%
Average earn-out:  n/a
*
Liquid Silver*………………………………………………………………………………………….14
Average advance: none
Standard electronic royalty: 40%
Average earn-out: $900  Median: $230  Range: $70 – $3400
*
Loose Id*………………………………………………………………………………………………..25
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 7%  Electronic: 35%
Average earn-out: $2200  Median: $1450  Range: $200 – $9000
*
Love Inspired* ………………………………………………………………………………………….71
Average advance (first book): $4200  Median: $4000
Average advance (subsequent books): $5750  Median: $5500
Advance range: $3500 – $9500
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 6%
Average earn-out: $11,400  Median: $10,900  Range: $6500 – $18,000
*
Medallion Press*………………………………………………………………………………………..6
Average advance: $1200  Median: $1000
Advance range: $1000 – $2000
Standard print royalty: 10%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
MIRA*………………………………………………………………………………………………………8
Average advance: $80,000  Median: $17,500
Advance range: $15,000 – $450,000
Standard print royalty: 8%  Electronic: 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Pocket*……………………………………………………………………………………………………..30
Average advance (first book): $10,400  Median: $5000
Average advance (subsequent books):  $16,700  Median: $12,500
Advance range: $5000 – $50,000
Standard print royalty: 8 – 10%  Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Random House/Delacorte* (YA)…………………………………………………………………….7
Average advance (first book): $28,000  Median: $18,000
Average advance (subsequent books):  $90,000  Median: $92,500
Advance range: $15,000 – $125,000
Standard print royalty: 6 – 10%
Average earn-out: $110,000  Median:  $128,000
*
Red Sage* (novellas) …………………………………………………………………………………11
Average advance:  $550  Median: $750
Advance range:  $50 – $1000
Standard print royalty: 1.5 – 6% (varies by # of authors)
Average earn-out: $2300  Median: $2250  Range: $1000 – $3600
*
St. Martin’s Press*…………………………………………………………………………………….35
Average advance (first book): $18,000  Median: $7500
Average advance (subsequent books): $37,000  Median: $18,000
Advance range: $4500 – $200,000
Standard print royalty: 7.5-10% Electronic: 25% (net)
Average earn-out:  n/a
*
Samhain*………………………………………………………………………………………………….28
Average advance: $60  Median: $100
Advance range: $0 – $100
Standard print royalty: 8 – 10%  Electronic: 40% onsite 30% elsewhere
Average earn-out: $3500  Median: $1750  Range: $300 – $15,000
*
Simon & Schuster* Pulse/McElderry/UK (YA)……………………………………………..7
Average advance: $17,000  Median: $22,000
Advance range: $10,000 – $25,000
Standard print royalty: 6%mm 7% t 10%hc
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Siren Bookstrand*…………………………………………………………………………………….26
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 6%  Electronic: 40% onsite 50%(net) elsewhere
Average earn-out: $5500  Median: $1700  Range: $100 – $24,000
*
Sourcebooks*…………………………………………………………………………………………..43
Average advance (first book): $2000  Median: $1600
Average advance (subsequent books): $4200  Median: $1700
Advance range: $1000 – $17,500
Standard print royalty: 6-8%  Electronic: 8-25% (net)
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Tor/Forge*……………………………………………………………………………………………….22
Average advance (first book): $11,000  Median: $10,000
Average advance (subsequent books): $14,000  Median: $14,000
Advance range: $7500 – $20,000
Standard print royalty: 8%
Average earn-out: n/a
*
Wild Rose Press*………………………………………………………………………………………21
Average advance: none
Standard print royalty: 7%  Electronic: 35% onsite 35% (net) elsewhere
Average earn-out: $3500  Median: $230  Range: $50 – 65,000


----------



## dale

good thread, kyle. a reality thread. most small publishers don't offer advances at all. and the pay-out is much up to the author him/herself, as far
as royalties. unless a fiction writer hits the "big 6"? good luck on the money thing.


----------



## Greimour

Nice post.

I remember reading Derek Landy's comment about the advance he got for a promise of 9 Skulduggery Pleasant books.

I can't find the reference now, but I definitely remember he said "7 figures" was his advance. I can only imagine he was including the pence in that - unless he got the advance for each individual book in one go - but then, that would still be £111,112.11 per book (ish)

So am I to assume then the 7 figures included pence? I wish I could find that reference. 

The figures you put forth were already the kind of figures I expected. Though it is nice to dream... people like to comment on the success of J.K. Rowling who 5 years ago was already supposed to be in the hundreds of millions from Harry Potter - but the bulk of her money came from outside the books. Movies, Candy, Dolls, Merchandise etc... 
I would love to know what contract she got from Bloomsbury.

Alas my passion for writing isn't so grand as wanting everything I write to be published. I mostly write for me - but a book on the shelves is a bucket list dream, so it still interests me a little what people earn.


----------



## popsprocket

This is about what I've found through credible sources. Anywhere from 5-10k is about what you can hope for on your first contract.

But it's interesting to see some of the big numbers and who they come from.


----------



## Cran

Greimour said:


> Nice post.
> 
> I remember reading Derek Landy's comment about the advance he got for a promise of 9 Skulduggery Pleasant books.
> 
> I can't find the reference now, but I definitely remember he said "7 figures" was his advance. I can only imagine he was including the pence in that - unless he got the advance for each individual book in one go - but then, that would still be £111,112.11 per book (ish)
> 
> So am I to assume then the 7 figures included pence? I wish I could find that reference.


As I understand it, Derek Landy was paid £1.8 million for the publishing rights of his first book. However, Landy already had a high quality reputation in screenwriting and could therefore command seven figure advances - fame in any field can work that way. The ranges, averages and means listed in the OP are first books dominated by previous unknowns.


----------



## dvspec

I like this post and now, I think I will take up churning out romances.  Between my girls kick butt books of course.


----------



## DB17

I got $2000 the first time my book was published, and $3000 the second time, in 2006.


----------



## KellInkston

Informative- thank you!


----------



## bestseller

Excellent details. The advance would surely be co-related to how well the Publisher feels it can be marketing and sold. Many times a higher advance automatically leads to higher sales as more will be invested in marketing and publicity. 

Love to all!


----------

